# Memorial Day charcoal sales!



## thain (May 21, 2013)

Trying to keep up with all the sales, so I can stock up. 
Just saw at Walmart $7 for 2 15.5lb bags.   
Let us know what see on sale. Sure they'll be better at Lowe's or HD.


----------



## s2k9k (May 21, 2013)

HD doesn't have new ad out yet but Lowes has Kingsford Blue 2 pack 20# bags for $9.99! But it says "Limit 2 twin packs per customer".


----------



## chef willie (May 21, 2013)

Costco has two big bags of Kingsford Competition....clean burn & no additives. Not available in all stores though but if you see it grab some.


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 21, 2013)

I posted this in another thread, but I saw this at most local HD last weekend.  All of the pallets are marked "5/23 EVENT"













20130517_172449.jpg



__ backyardsmokin
__ May 17, 2013


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 22, 2013)

Here is the Home Dept special:

http://localad.homedepot.com/HomeDe...2397998&PromotionID=88350&PromotionViewMode=0

The deal is 2x20lb bags for $9.88 (no limit)













HD charcoal.PNG



__ backyardsmokin
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## mcgallimore (May 22, 2013)

Have to see if my lowes has on sale. :grilling_smilie:


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 22, 2013)

Here is Lowes:

http://lowes.shoplocal.com/lowes/default.aspx?action=entryflash&

2x20lbs for $9.99 (limit 2 twin packs per person)













Lowes charcoal.PNG



__ backyardsmokin
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 22, 2013)

Also found this at Lowe's for lump charcoal - Cowboy 20lb for $9.99

http://www.lowes.com/pd_361264-37442-23021_0__?productId=3609878













Lowes lump.PNG



__ backyardsmokin
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## JckDanls 07 (May 22, 2013)

Sam's Club also has it for $9.99


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 22, 2013)

Here are the two for Walmart: 

Kingsford blue bag 2x15lb for $6.98

Royal Oak Lump 17.5lbs for $9.99













Walmart Charcoal.PNG



__ backyardsmokin
__ May 22, 2013


















Walmart Lump.PNG



__ backyardsmokin
__ May 22, 2013


----------



## mneeley490 (May 22, 2013)

Saw the Lowe's ad, but still nothing at HD here. Sucks that they're limiting people to 2 packs. That's going to make for a lot of trips.


----------



## backyardsmokin (May 22, 2013)

When I first pulled up HD there was the current ad, then hunting around the page there was a link to preview the memorial day ad.


----------



## bamaboy (May 23, 2013)

Might be worth checking your local lowes, mine did not enforce the limit.I bought 3 twin packs, guy in front of me bought 6.


----------



## onewondershow (May 23, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> Costco has two big bags of Kingsford Competition....clean burn & no additives. Not available in all stores though but if you see it grab some.


I Bought a few each time i went. I also stocked up on some RO when it was on sale at king kullen


----------



## whittling chip (May 23, 2013)

Got mine today at Home Depot. Picked up ten 2x20lb bags for $9.88 each. Here's what 400lbs of charcoal looks like!













charcoal.jpg



__ whittling chip
__ May 23, 2013


----------



## jirodriguez (May 23, 2013)

Whittling Chip said:


> Got mine today at Home Depot. Picked up ten 2x20lb bags for $9.88 each. Here's what 400lbs of charcoal looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that should at least get you though till Monday..... maybe. LOL


----------



## mneeley490 (May 23, 2013)

This is bizarre. I'm looking at the on-line ad for my Home Depot store and it says a price of $9.88. But I'm holding the print ad in my hand this very moment, and it says the price is $12.88!

Called the store,and while they don't say it's a misprint, they do say they'll honor the on-line ad price.


----------



## lowesdadof3 (May 23, 2013)

Just bought 5 20#'s from lowes with no problem up here in the poconos!


----------



## jirodriguez (May 23, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> This is bizarre. I'm looking at the on-line ad for my Home Depot store and it says a price of $9.88. But I'm holding the print ad in my hand this very moment, and it says the price is $12.88!
> 
> Called the store,and while they don't say it's a misprint, they do say they'll honor the on-line ad price.


I just ran over to my local HD at lunch and it was $9.88, I grabbed 4 of them


----------



## cricky101 (May 23, 2013)

BackyardSmokin said:


> Also found this at Lowe's for lump charcoal - Cowboy 20lb for $9.99
> 
> http://www.lowes.com/pd_361264-37442-23021_0__?productId=3609878
> 
> ...


Not sure how wide-spread they are, but True Value hardware has 20 pound bags for $8.99 through the end of the month too. http://www.truevalue.com/product/Hardwood-Lump-Charcoal-20-Lb/1602.uts?keyword=charcoal 

They'll ship to your local store for free, and if you spend over $30 online, there's a $5 coupon code you can use (SPRING5) . My local store only carries the 8.8lb bags, so I ordered 5 of the sale bags online and they called me when it came in later that week and I picked it up. It worked great!


----------



## thain (May 23, 2013)

Just got 6 twin packs at lowes. So seems like they aren't worrying about the limit. 












image.jpg



__ thain
__ May 23, 2013


----------



## thain (May 23, 2013)

And got 50¢ per bag for using my lowes card!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 24, 2013)

Lowe's is closer to me than HD, so I bought 2 double bags last night. And yes, there was a big sign saying, "Limit 2".

Had to sneak them into the garage, as the wife seems to think we don't need any more charcoal. Of course, she is crazy. But since I usually use one of my two electrics, and I no longer use my offset anymore, I do go through less. I just can't seem to give up my old Weber kettle.

I'll be going back for more, I'm sure.


----------



## kathrynn (May 24, 2013)

got the Home Depot ad this morning in the paper....HD is selling theirs for $12.88 for the 2 pack around here.  Lowes price is better.  Sent the Hubster out today to get some.

Kat


----------



## redwood carlos (May 24, 2013)

mneeley490 said:


> This is bizarre. I'm looking at the on-line ad for my Home Depot store and it says a price of $9.88. But I'm holding the print ad in my hand this very moment, and it says the price is $12.88!
> 
> Called the store,and while they don't say it's a misprint, they do say they'll honor the on-line ad price.


Just came from picking up 5 of these. There was a $12.88 sign discarded to the side of the $9.88 sign.


----------



## cecil (May 24, 2013)

On sale at Lowes and HD in Louisianaand this weekend is tax free weekend so the savings are even greater.


----------



## countryboy (May 25, 2013)

Just got 28 bags (14 twin packs) at Lowe's. The sign said limit 2 per customer but the manager said they had 50 pallets full and I could buy all I wanted. He offered to load a full pallet if I wanted it.


----------



## bbqmansd (May 27, 2013)

Thain said:


> Trying to keep up with all the sales, so I can stock up.
> Just saw at Walmart $7 for 2 15.5lb bags.
> Let us know what see on sale. Sure they'll be better at Lowe's or HD.


----------



## bbqmansd (May 27, 2013)

I just bought 1200 lbs at Walmart for $300 and they said they lost money on this sale


----------



## mneeley490 (May 27, 2013)

bbqmansd said:


> I just bought 1200 lbs at Walmart for $300 and they said they lost money on this sale


I wouldn't feel too sorry for the Waltons. They've still got a few bucks left.


----------



## bbqmansd (May 27, 2013)

I'm not sorry at all just like the great deal


----------



## cromag (May 27, 2013)

Whittling Chip said:


> Got mine today at Home Depot. Picked up ten 2x20lb bags for $9.88 each. Here's what 400lbs of charcoal looks like!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatcha gonna smoke Hogzilla?


----------



## wes w (May 27, 2013)

And I thought I bought a lot of charcoal.  I bought 10 double packs.   I use about half bag in an all day smoke, but I do smoke a lot!

Great buy.  Last year Lowes ran another sale in the fall. 

Happy Smoking!


----------



## jp61 (May 27, 2013)

I was thinking of going back to get five more bags, but decided to wait until Independence Day. All that charcoal sitting around would put too much pressure on me to keep smoking...


----------



## ryschoo (May 27, 2013)

Was out of town this weekend so the wife went out and picked up 240lbs for me, she's the best!


----------



## mneeley490 (May 28, 2013)

While I was at Lowe's, I bought a 2 lb. bag of Cowboy brand pecan chips. Went to use them for my wings, and as soon as I opened the bag I could smell and see *mold!*   Returned them ok, but it sure put a damper on my smoke. Went with apple, instead.


----------



## tommyboymeats (May 29, 2013)

**Just an updated of sale going on in my area:

I was in Lowe's last night and they had the double pack 20lb bags of Kingsford stacked all over the store still from the weekend. I asked the employee in the grill section if sale was still going on and he said no, but then he said if I pull up the weekly ad for HomeDepot on my smart phone and show the cashier at checkout they will price match to $9.98. Worked so easily. If you are pulling up the ad on your phone, go to Home Depot site then Weekly ad then type in charcoal in search bar and should get the ad.

Also- I then stopped by home depot on way home and they are only running the sale at my local HD until it is out of stock. So if you are in the neighborhood of a Lowe's you should be able to take advantage of this price match, or hit up a HD today for the $10 for 40lbs deal.


----------

